# Seguimento Sul - Agosto 2010



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2010 às 08:39)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2010 às 13:31)

Boas, por aqui, Agosto começa com dia de céu limpo e a temperatura já vai nos 30ºC com vento fraco de sueste, a mínima ficou a 2 décimas de ser tropical 19.8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2010 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento fraco.

Máxima: 30.5ºC
mínima: 19.8ºC
actual: 26.0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (1 Ago 2010 às 21:08)

Boa noite,

Agosto começou da melhor forma, com tempo quente e convidativo a ir até à praia! Para além disso, a temperatura do mar resolveu colaborar, mais parecendo estarmos num qualquer país tropical ou do interior do Mediterrâneo, tal o número de vezes que ouvi o comentário "Está mesmo um caldinho!"

A máxima foi de 33,1ºC e a minima foi de 15,4ºC.
Neste momento sigo com 25,9ºC  no Sitio das Fontes, e sem vento. Mais uma esplêndida noite!!


----------



## Gerofil (1 Ago 2010 às 22:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 33,9 ºC (17h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,9 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = -,- ºC (dia -).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (2 Ago 2010 às 12:38)

V.R.S.A.

Por aqui depois da moderada nortada que se fez sentir durante a noite, sigo com tempo quente, ainda alguma aragem de norte mas com tendencia para acabar ao longo do dia!

Malta: O que é feito do nosso querido Radar de Loulé?? está de feria??


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2010 às 12:46)

]ToRnAdO[;222922 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Malta: O que é feito do nosso querido Radar de Loulé?? está de feria??



Boa pergunta para fazer ao IM Tornado, já desde pelo menos do início do mês que o radar de Loulé não funciona, se fosse de Outono ou Inverno era tudo a reclamar, mas como é de Verão ninguém pergunta por ele. Já por duas situações no mês passado quis recorrer ao radar e nada.

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e finalmente de céu azul, sigo com 29.0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2010 às 20:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo. A 1ªnoite tropical de Agosto.

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 20.9ºC
actual: 28.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2010 às 21:07)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,7 ºC (17h15)
Temperatura mínima = 15,6 ºC (07h13)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 25,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 33,9 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2010 às 21:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 30.9ºC
mínima: 18.4ºC
actual: 25.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (3 Ago 2010 às 21:54)

Alandroal: Muito calor (temperatura a oscilar entre a mínima de 18,5 ºC e a máxima de 38 ºC)


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2010 às 23:47)

Boa Noite malta do Sul do País, depois de passar quase todo o ano a escrever no tópico de Interior Norte, agora estou por terras Algarvias em Vilamoura

Hoje tive-mos um grande dia de praia, vento muito fraco, o calor não era demasiado e a temperatura da água do mar estava muito convidativa a banhos


----------



## miguel (4 Ago 2010 às 10:56)

Boas
A maxima ontem em Grândola foi de 32,3°C

 mínima hoje 18,0°C e agora já estão 30,6°C


----------



## TaviraMan (4 Ago 2010 às 14:43)

Boas

Bem vindo ao Algarve MSantos

Por aqui está terrivel, agora 30ºC e brisa fraca de Sul


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Ago 2010 às 14:44)

V.R.S.A.

28.2ºc e 68%hum!!

Infernal este calor humido!


----------



## stormy (4 Ago 2010 às 16:11)

Boas
Estou por Armação de pera já há 2 dias e o tempo tem estado quente de dia e fresco pela madrugada...tambem com hr elevada como referiu o algarvio
A noite de 2f foi muito ventosa, com vento moderado a forte de NW,  mas desde ontem o vento tem-se mantido fraco de N/NW rodando para S/SE durante o dia.
O mar tem estado com ondulação no max a atingir 1m de SSE e com a temperatura por volta dos 23-24º..embora haja imensas algas e a agua apresente um tom esbranquiçado e opaco, pelo menos nas proximidades da rebentação ( talvez devido ao protector solar que os milhares de pessoas metem e q acaba por sair quando tomama banho )


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2010 às 20:28)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 30.9ºC
mínima: 20.2ºC
actual: 26.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2010 às 21:41)

Alandroal: Tarde típica de calor; algum vento e entrada de nebulosidade alta com o cair da noite. Temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 23,5 ºC e os 40 ºC; neste momento 29,5 ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (5 Ago 2010 às 00:52)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu pouco nublado *

 *vento fraco * *[ NW ]*

 *20.0ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2010 às 12:21)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o tempo está bem quente!
Depois de uma noite com minima tropical de 20,1ºC, neste momento sigo com uns quentes *36,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes! O vento está fraco de W e a humidade está bem baixa, com 24%.

Hoje, só na praia é que se está bem!!! (ou dentro do escritório com o AC ligado!)


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2010 às 14:11)

Boas,

Neste momento, estou quase a atingir a máxima do ano no Sitio das Fontes! Estão uns muito quentes *38,0ºC* neste momento!! O vento está fraco a moderado, a oscilar entre W e SW.


----------



## amando96 (5 Ago 2010 às 14:25)

Máxima de 36.1ºC, a agora 33.2ºC, não sei se ainda irá subir, aí ás 5 - 6 costuma estar quente.

Tenho estado surpreso com a falta de incendios, tem estado tempo muito propício ao acontecimento dos mesmo, o mato não está limpo, está mesmo prestes a acontecer, ou desviámo-nos de boa.


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Ago 2010 às 15:31)

Boa tarde

Isto hoje está um inferno, estão agora 31ºC, mas já atingiu um pico por volta das 13h, com 33ºC. O vento está de Sul vem do mar mas nao arrefece nada


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2010 às 15:43)

Por aqui acabei de igualar a máxima do ano, com *38,4ºC* registados neste momento!!


----------



## sielwolf (5 Ago 2010 às 15:57)

Não percebo como é que o Instituto de Meteorologia indica 29ºC como a máxima para portimão! Estão uns tórridos 36ºC neste momento. A máxima hoje foi na ordem dos 38ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2010 às 16:03)

*Nova máxima do ano *registada até agora, com *38,5ºC* às 15h46, no Sitio das Fontes.

Agora baixou um pouco e estão apenas 37,9ºC.


----------



## sielwolf (5 Ago 2010 às 16:09)

Pena que o computador da escola de Monchique se tenha desligado. Era interessante saber como está a temperatura por lá. Pelos vistos só no final de agosto ou inicio de setembro é que a estação estará a mostrar os dados online. ( quando eu regressar à escola )


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2010 às 16:18)

Aproveito para realçar o valor da humidade, que está muito baixa, com 22%.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Ago 2010 às 16:23)

V.R.S.A.

Max de hoje : 36.2ºC

Céu Limpo e vento a rodar para SW depois de estar de ESE!

Sigo com 30.1ºC depois de ter 29.3ºC !!

Grandes flutuações que o vento está a provocar na temperatura seja sempre fraco!


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2010 às 16:51)

]ToRnAdO[;223212 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Max de hoje : 36.2ºC
> 
> ...


então tornado como esta ai a temperatura da agua


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Ago 2010 às 17:14)

homem do mar disse:


> então tornado como esta ai a temperatura da agua



Optima


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2010 às 17:19)

o tornado olhe que isso de pagar o estacionamento na praia da manta rota é verdade?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Ago 2010 às 17:28)

homem do mar disse:


> o tornado olhe que isso de pagar o estacionamento na praia da manta rota é verdade?



OFF TOPIC: é sim homem do mar!! inflismente!

Por aqui tempo quente, ceu limpo e leve brisa de S!


----------



## homem do mar (5 Ago 2010 às 17:33)

tornado descobri agora onde ver a temperaturas de boias espalhadas no oceano basta ir ao google earth e escolher la essa opção e no golfo do mexico com a temperatura da agua do mar a 32 se no algarve tivesse assim ainda havia um tornado


----------



## TaviraMan (5 Ago 2010 às 19:12)

Desde as 17h que se levantou um bafo horrivel, diria mesmo infernal Estão 34ºC desde essa hora, provavelmente atingiu a máxima e parece-me que este foi até agora o dia mais quente do ano por aqui. Nunca me senti tao mal lá fora como hoje e o ar de tão quente, parece que pica Este tempo assusta-me, para incendios não há melhor


----------



## Aurélio (5 Ago 2010 às 19:37)

Socorro ganda bafo .... estou quase na hora do banho pois estou a derreter devem estar uns 37ºC !!


----------



## frederico (5 Ago 2010 às 19:40)

]ToRnAdO[;223219 disse:
			
		

> OFF TOPIC: é sim homem do mar!! inflismente!
> 
> Por aqui tempo quente, ceu limpo e leve brisa de S!



Eu estou muito contente com o estacionamento pago. Do lado onde o parque é pago, e praia tem menos gente. Eu detesto praias a rebentar pelas costuras, cheias de crianças aos berros e famílias a coscuvilhar os vizinhos do areal. A Manta Rota levava com as pessoas de Faro, Olhão e Tavira que não queriam pagar barco, mais as pessoas da serra, e ainda os turistas hospedados na região, sem contar com o espanhóis que de ano para ano são cada vez mais. Devia ser a praia mais concorrida do sotavento, talvez apenas ultrapassada por Monte Gordo. 

Assim, com o estacionamento pago, já temos uma área da praia com acesso mais restritivo, e consequentemente com menos massas e barulho. De certa forma, a parte poente da Manta Rota recuperou um pouco do seu encanto vindo dos tempos em que tinha pouca gente no mês de Agosto e era apenas frequentada pelos locais da terra e por famílias de classes mais abastadas de Lisboa e do Alentejo. Espero que se mantenha pago nos próximos anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2010 às 20:38)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor. 

Máxima: 33.1ºC
mínima: 22.9ºC
actual: 29.7ºC

De facto, a diferença durante a tarde é notável entre Moncarapacho e Olhão são apenas 7 kms, mas se em Moncarapacho o carro marcava 36ºC, antes de Quelfes o carro marcou 37.5ºC e depois foi sempre a descer e com descida algo acentuada antes de chegar a casa que passou para os 32.5ºC no carro, já a estação marcava 32.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2010 às 21:57)

Alandroal: Hoje mais fresco que ontem (temperatura a oscilar entre os 21 ºC e os 37,5 ºC; neste momento estão 28 ºC).

*No verão, quando o vento roda para norte, a temperatura suaviza durante o dia no Alentejo e dispara no Algarve.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Ago 2010 às 22:48)

Por aqui, está um calor marafado tenho 31ºC.


----------



## Agreste (5 Ago 2010 às 23:02)

Realmente vai ser difícil dormir esta noite. Está no mínimo desconfortável, nem as moscas se mexem...


----------



## ecobcg (5 Ago 2010 às 23:07)

Felizmente por aqui está mais fresquinho!
Sigo com 23,4ºC no Sitio das Fontes! Aqui em Silves não deve estar muito mais!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2010 às 12:55)

Neste momento, céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens e está mais fresco agora do que ontem à meia-noite. Neste momento, sigo com 28.7ºC, a máxima até agora foi de 30.4ºC à meia-noite, a mínima foi de 21.4ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (6 Ago 2010 às 14:02)

frederico disse:


> Eu estou muito contente com o estacionamento pago. Do lado onde o parque é pago, e praia tem menos gente. Eu detesto praias a rebentar pelas costuras, cheias de crianças aos berros e famílias a coscuvilhar os vizinhos do areal. A Manta Rota levava com as pessoas de Faro, Olhão e Tavira que não queriam pagar barco, mais as pessoas da serra, e ainda os turistas hospedados na região, sem contar com o espanhóis que de ano para ano são cada vez mais. Devia ser a praia mais concorrida do sotavento, talvez apenas ultrapassada por Monte Gordo.
> 
> Assim, com o estacionamento pago, já temos uma área da praia com acesso mais restritivo, e consequentemente com menos massas e barulho. De certa forma, a parte poente da Manta Rota recuperou um pouco do seu encanto vindo dos tempos em que tinha pouca gente no mês de Agosto e era apenas frequentada pelos locais da terra e por famílias de classes mais abastadas de Lisboa e do Alentejo. Espero que se mantenha pago nos próximos anos.


´

Discordo plenamente... mas deveriamos abrir um tópico para discutir o assunto no lugar certo!

Por aqui 30.4ºC , ceu limpo e vento fraco de sul...

Lá para as 4 vou surfar este levante!!!


----------



## homem do mar (6 Ago 2010 às 14:16)

pessoal ao ver esta imagem parece que a temperatura da agua na zona de Setúbal esta a cima dos 20 será verdade deixo aqui a duvida .
e já agora eu também não concordo com isso do pagamento do estacionamento da manta rota


----------



## homem do mar (6 Ago 2010 às 17:38)

bolas ta calor para tomar 40.8 de máxima é o recorde deste mês


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2010 às 20:43)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens, a máxima foi mesmo à meia-noite.

Máxima: 30.4ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC
actual: 26.4ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (6 Ago 2010 às 21:09)

Boa Tarde

Mais outro dia de brasa. A máxima foi entre as 15 e as 18h em que teve sempre nos 35ºC. Agora estão 31ºC. Com a gradual rotação do vento para Noroeste, não me admira que mais logo suba mais um grau ou dois como aconteceu ontem aí por volta das 21-22h.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Ago 2010 às 21:53)

Alandroal: Tempo quente, com a temperatura a oscilar entre 23 ºC e os 40 ºC; neste momento estão 30 ºC e o vento faz-se sentir.


----------



## miguel (6 Ago 2010 às 23:49)

A mínima em Grândola foi 15,9ºC e a máxima 34,3ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Ago 2010 às 12:33)

Bom dia

Por aqui estamos com 32ºC e vento meio parvo de Leste. Digo isto porque existe periodos de acalmia e outros que mais parece uma poeira do diabo por perto.
Avistam-se alguns farrapos de nuvens altas a Sul.


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 12:37)

ATENÇÃO, Avis com apenas 6%HR e 31.2ºC na observação das 10h.

ESpera-se uma tarde muito seca...


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2010 às 12:43)

Só para contrariar... o sítio mais quente do Algarve e do país era a estação de Aljezur com 33,6ºC às 11 da manhã, normalmente é mau sinal para incêndios...


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2010 às 12:54)

Por outro lado comprova-se que as nossas noites não tem sido simpáticas...






E que o dia de hoje promete...

*- Faro - *






*- Aljezur -*

(*subida de 16ºC em pouco mais de 4 horas*)


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2010 às 13:05)

Sem dúvida Agreste, o dia segue quente e o IM coloca uma máxima de 30ºC para Faro, se um dia está bom, noutro variam a previsão porquê? Ontem, a previsão era de 33ºC para hoje, hoje só colocaram 30ºC, as máximas do dia a seguir, são sempre as máximas do dia anterior. Neste momento, tenho 31.5ºC e vento moderado de Leste.

Já se nota no sat24 nebulosidade vinda de Marrocos a aproximar-se do Algarve, mas ver que traz animação.


----------



## amando96 (7 Ago 2010 às 14:23)

Por aqui 33.1ºC.




> Já se nota no sat24 nebulosidade vinda de Marrocos a aproximar-se do Algarve



Também reparei, mas á medida que se aproximava ia desaparecendo(agora já não tanto), a que se deve isto? pressão mais alta?


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Ago 2010 às 16:49)

Já há descargas a Sul do Algarve


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2010 às 16:58)

Moderada actividade eléctrica a sul do Algarve (mas ainda muito longe) neste momento:

Imagens de satélite 

ImapWeather (assinalar o campo Global Lightning)


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Ago 2010 às 17:04)

O céu começa a mudar de tom aí para os lados de Faro. Estão 34ºC e vento a rodar para Sul. Não sei se é uma bigorna ou algum cirrus perdido que está a Sudoeste

Aqui está outro link de descargas que pode ajudar caso não saibam:

http://www.euclid.org/realtime.html


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2010 às 17:54)

Já mudou já. Está a ficar encoberto e o sat24 também está a melhorar. Vamos ser de a coisa aguenta até às nove da noite...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 17:55)

A partir do momento em que as células chegam a terra acho espectável que se desenvolvam mais, mas sem precipitação...


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2010 às 18:02)

Confesso que nunca tinha visto este espectáculo com esta dimensão tão próximo do Algarve, vê-se próximo do Sahara bastantes vezes, de trovoadas elevadas acima ou no meio de uma enxurrada de pó do deserto.

Reparem na animação, por exemplo o canto inferior esquerdo, como as trovoadas evoluem como que flutuando sobre uma camada na superfície que até se desloca noutra direcção.








Umas horas antes, às 14z:







Às 11z:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Ago 2010 às 18:02)

Boas,

Ai vem elas a caminho... Estava na praia e quando vi formações com nuvens altas e medias disse logo, vem trovoada a caminho!!

O mar esta com 1m a 1,5 e 27ºC... espectaculo!!  a camara esta prontissima!!

Vai bombar!!


----------



## Redfish (7 Ago 2010 às 18:12)

Boas.

Pelas ultimas imagens do Sat 24 parece-me "quase" certo para as proximas horas a ocorrencia de trovoada com chuva á mistura ou estou enganado pois não é a primeira vez que chegam cá as famosas trovoadas secas ...

Vamos aguardar


----------



## windchill (7 Ago 2010 às 19:03)

Hummm... e será que chegam á zona de Lisboa?!
Isso é que era...


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2010 às 19:42)

Mais 1 hora e deve começar... A ver se a convecção aguenta...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Ago 2010 às 19:47)

O nosso lindo radar de Loule continua de férias algures por ai....

Será mesmo?? já ha descargas do mar... mas ainda distantes... É lindo se se formarem....


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 19:48)

Ao contrário do costume hoje vai ser toda a gente de olho naquilo que se passa no sul...

Todos à espera que a tão desejada  chegue, ou pelo menos algumas descargas...


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2010 às 20:04)

Cada vez mais carregado, não se chega a perceber bem que tipo de nuvens são...


----------



## HotSpot (7 Ago 2010 às 20:07)

Tal é a poeirada que nem se consegue saber que tipo de nuvens são.

O Sat está prometedor...


----------



## Agreste (7 Ago 2010 às 20:14)

Tudo permanece tranquilo, até o tráfego de sábado de fim de tarde do Aeroporto de Faro.


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Ago 2010 às 20:21)

Por aqui parece que parou tudo no tempo. O céu está com aspecto que lembra poeira ou nuvens de incendios Diria que é uma mistura de cirrus + poeira + nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical elevado, muito confuso mesmo Neste momento 30ºC. Pelo Sat, a qualquer momento elas podem estalar, aguardemos...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2010 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, céu cada vez mais carregado.

Máxima: 32.0ºC
mínima: 21.9ºC
actual: 26.0ºC


----------



## MarioCabral (7 Ago 2010 às 20:30)

Continuem a reportar...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Ago 2010 às 20:31)

Por aqui um ventinho a puxar de sudoeste... 

28ºC Na manta rota.

O ceu carrega e não se destingem muito bem as nuvens


----------



## Dourado (7 Ago 2010 às 20:32)

Parece que o pessoal do Sudoeste vai ter música e fogo de artificio


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2010 às 20:39)

Boas

Será que vamos ter animação aqui no Algarve

Por agora aqui em Vilamoura o céu está estranho, está encoberto por aquilo que parece ser um mistura de nuvens e pó


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (7 Ago 2010 às 20:41)

V.R.S.A.

Presença assidua de Mammatus!! Ceu prometedor, e pesado!!

Estou á espera!!!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Ago 2010 às 21:52)

Alandroal: dia quente, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 22 ºC e os 39,5 ºC (ligeiramente mais fresco que ontem); neste momento com 32,5 ºC. O céu está parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## amando96 (7 Ago 2010 às 22:27)

De momento 26.4ºC.

Então e a chuva?


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 22:43)

flocodeneve disse:


> De momento 26.4ºC.
> 
> Então e a chuva?



A chuva nunca/quase nunca esteve prevista para essa região, apenas trovoada e poeira, e quando estava prevista era fraca...

Onde haverá trovoada molhada há-de ser no Norte...


----------



## homem do mar (7 Ago 2010 às 23:00)

boas noites, hoje tive na praia da manta rota e a agua estava 5 estrelas e ate a ondulação ate nao era ma de todo embora estivesse bandeira amarela espero que a agua continue quente ate dia 15


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Ago 2010 às 23:02)

O Tornado, relata de V.R.S.A, chuva fraca...
Veremos o desenvolvimento . . .

*EDIT, 23:07 - Relata Chuva intensa e 29.2ºC !*


----------



## windchill (7 Ago 2010 às 23:12)

Na margem sul do tejo já se vêem algumas nuvens médias e altas a virem de sul.... vou rezar para que venha uma trovoadita, mesmo pequena que seja


----------



## TaviraMan (7 Ago 2010 às 23:29)

Por aqui pinga muito fraco Já vi um relampago entre as nuvens e ouvi um trovão tudo muito fracote


----------



## Mjhb (7 Ago 2010 às 23:29)

andres disse:


> O Tornado, relata de V.R.S.A, chuva fraca...
> Veremos o desenvolvimento . . .
> 
> *EDIT, 23:07 - Relata Chuva intensa e 29.2ºC !*



Bem, parece que as previsões vão sendo contrariadas...

Boa sorte e boas noite a todos os contemplados por esta instabilidade...


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2010 às 00:10)

Alguns pingos perdidos no meio da noite e algum vento também por aqui... Eis o que mudou...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2010 às 00:13)

Caí umas pingas grossas e está um vendaval que levantou-se do nada mas muito quente, sigo com 27ºC neste momento.


----------



## frederico (8 Ago 2010 às 00:15)

Aqui na Manta Rota já pingou, hoje de tarde o céu ficou nublado com nuvens muito escuras, o mar estava muito alterado, ondulação forte e água quente, diria que estava aí a uns 25/26ºC. A noite vai ser tropical, está um calor insuportável.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Ago 2010 às 02:01)

Amigos do fórum, vou de férias segunda-feira (uma semana) para Faro e espero fazer praia na zona de Tavira, Quarteira e por aí 

Como acham que vai estar o tempo por esses lados?


Obrigado!


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Ago 2010 às 02:07)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Como acham que vai estar o tempo por esses lados?



Uma semana quente, mas não igual há que passou, um pouco mais fresca, mas ainda quente.


----------



## MSantos (8 Ago 2010 às 03:39)

É bonito ver este tópico animado com membros que são de outras regiões do País

Por volta da meia noite estava na Marina de Vilamoura e vi cair umas pingas, mas insignificantes...


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2010 às 09:30)

Manhã com céu nublado, alguns pingos perdidos e calor. Ideal para a praia dentro do shopping...


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2010 às 11:06)

Noites quentes... 






Daquelas em que ninguém consegue dormir...

*- Faro -*






Quantas noites tropicais seguidas... todas!






Mas isto é que é um sítio para se estar. Quente de dia e fresquinho durante a noite...

*- Aljezur -*


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Ago 2010 às 11:20)

Agora que vim para O alentejo é que está lá trovoadas


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2010 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

Hoje está céu nublado por aqui, com algumas pingas a cair de vez em quando (e daquelas que só trazem é pó com elas!!).

A minima da noite foi de 24,4ºC (bem tropical) no Sitio das Fontes e neste momento está nos 29,6ºC. O vento está fraco a moderado de SE.

Enfim... hoje é daqueles dias de Agosto em que os centros comercias devem estar a abarrotar.


----------



## David sf (8 Ago 2010 às 12:19)

Aqui já caíram uns pingos, nada de jeito, apenas sarapintou o chão e já parou. 32 graus, atmosfera estranha, muito humida e abafada.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Ago 2010 às 13:17)

Agreste disse:


> Noites quentes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




28 ºC à noite? Isso é para estar acordado a noite toda 


Cá em cima há duas semanas ou assim (quando houve aquela vaga de calor) um termómetro de mercúrio que tenho no quarto marcava 30 ºC...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2010 às 14:49)

Alandroal: Céu encoberto por nuvens médias e altas. Temperatura mínima de 25 ºC; neste momento com 35,5 ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (8 Ago 2010 às 16:10)

Boas

Dia bastante chato. O céu está inexplicável, cinzento claro de nuvens médias e altas as vezes acompanhadas de periodos de chuva fraca. Estão 33ºC muito abafados! Aquele manto de nuvens chatas e marroquinas parece não ter fim


----------



## David sf (8 Ago 2010 às 16:40)

Esta tarde na Amieira, junto ao Alqueva, chuviscou sempre, desde as 14 até às 16, nada de trovoadas, mas deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## stormy (8 Ago 2010 às 18:06)

Agreste disse:


> Noites quentes...
> 
> 
> Mas isto é que é um sítio para se estar. Quente de dia e fresquinho durante a noite...
> ...



Oi, Agreste..aljezur tem minimas muito baixas porque está num autentico fosso, para onde escorre o ar frio que desce o vale da ribeira e onde ainda arrefece mais radiativamente devido ao abrigo dos montes em redor ( um pouco como em Bucelas, aqui a norte de lisboa ou a base aerea de Portimão).
No que toca ás minimas Aljezur  não é nada representativo da realidade das terras á mesma cota do SW...basta ires a Odemira-S.teotonio ou monchique ou mesmo sines e já tens valores de Tmin muito mais proximos aos do litoral algarvio ou lisboa

Por agora sigo em Armação de pera, o céu está enoberto e o vento está fraco de E....tempo quente e abafado..


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2010 às 19:18)

A minha ideia do local não favorece as tuas conclusões. O vale encaixado favorece o frio mas não encaixa no calor. Raros são os dias em que tens mais de 30ºC mas tens muitas noites com 15ºC. Apesar das fotos estamos no verão e não no inverno. 

Todo o vale da ribeira de Aljezur tem estas características mas não é um fosso. A influência de norte ou de oeste e do mar parecem-me bastante limitadas. 

O vale está orientado a sul estando abrigado de norte e oeste. Mesmo a este, a Fóia não está muito distante. O vale deve ter uns 1500m de comprimento. Em redor na parte oeste estão montes de altura variável entre os 50m e os 100m, onde se situa a parte mais antiga da vila e de onde foram tiradas estas fotos. A norte depois de alguns montes inicia-se um planalto agrícola sempre acima dos 100m. A estação fica a 16m junto da ETAR que está no limite norte do vale com um monte de 100m a norte-noroeste. 

A estação está a meio da foto do lado esquerdo...





O resto do vale é assim de norte para sul...















A estação está junto da ETAR.





E o vale termina num funil. Não existem grandes relevos nem estou a ver de onde possa vir a escorrência do ar frio. 






Por outro lado eis que tenta brilhar o sol em Faro...





Deixando para trás a sujidade...


----------



## ecobcg (8 Ago 2010 às 20:11)

Boas,

Final de tarde ainda com o céu encoberto e tempo muito abafado!
Neste momento ainda estão *33,7º*C!
Trovoadas é que nada...


----------



## trepkos (8 Ago 2010 às 20:37)

Para mais tarde recordar, Pôr do Sol no Deserto. 





Tirada à instantes aqui em Montemor-o-Novo.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2010 às 21:34)

trepkos disse:


> Para mais tarde recordar, Pôr do Sol no Deserto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deserto não. Estepe Cerealífera, Serengeti Alentejano...


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Ago 2010 às 22:36)

Boas, por dia de céu encoberto e calor.

Máxima: 32.8ºC
mínima: 24.2ºC (mínima do ano)
actual: 26.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (8 Ago 2010 às 23:04)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = _/_
Temperatura mínima = _/_

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 28,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,9 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2010 às 00:35)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, por aqui 28.1ºC ceu encoberto e sem vento!!

Ontem ainda caiu um aguaceiro localizado forte tal como disse ao andres, mas durara 7minutos ... sem descargas!!

Depois foi só pingos dispersos e temp elevada!! ainda fez vento de sul moderado mas logo passou!!

Ainda não perdi as esperanças!!

Obrigado andres !!


----------



## Brunomc (9 Ago 2010 às 00:55)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu pouco nublado *

 *vento fraco * *[ N ]*

 *25.5ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (9 Ago 2010 às 10:50)

Bom dia,

Mais uma noite bem quente, com uma minima de 24,2ºC a não deixar ninguém dormir descansado.

O dia amanheceu novamente nublado, mas continua quente. Neste momento, sigo com 31,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes (já estiveram 32,2ºC às 10h), 43% de humidade e vento fraco a moderado de ESE.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2010 às 11:02)

Neste momento, céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento de leste e 33.8ºC vai ser um dia tórrido.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2010 às 12:43)

V.R.S.A.

Temp actual 35.9ºC ... Ceu nublado e abafadissimo!!! Não se aguenta!!! 

Muita poeira!! Muito suor... não se aguenta mesmo!!


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Ago 2010 às 14:21)

Boa Tarde

Dia horrivel, está abafado como tudo Agora estão 33ºC, um manto de nuvens médias e vento de Sueste quente


----------



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2010 às 15:43)

Vem uma pessoa para o Algarve para passar férias e apanha com 3 dias de céu encoberto... enfim.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2010 às 16:20)

Skizzo disse:


> Vem uma pessoa para o Algarve para passar férias e apanha com 3 dias de céu encoberto... enfim.



Isso não significa que não esteja calor, ou o sol não queime bem.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Ago 2010 às 16:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso não significa que não esteja calor, ou o sol não queime bem.



Não tem mesmo nada a haver... Férias é com sol, e não com núvens.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Ago 2010 às 16:25)

Vim agora da rua e não se pode lá andar!
Neste momento o céu limpou um pouquinho e os *35ºC* que se fazem sentir são mesmo insuportáveis!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (9 Ago 2010 às 16:48)

Alguém sabe até quando vai estar encoberto cá em baixo?


----------



## ecobcg (9 Ago 2010 às 17:11)

Foi só o sol aparecer para a temperatura subir logo! *36,1ºC* foi a máxima registada às 16h37. Neste momento, 35,4ºC, com 26% de humidade e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2010 às 17:24)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Alguém sabe até quando vai estar encoberto cá em baixo?



O GFS nas próximas horas acaba com a nebulosidade, mas é provável que atmosfera ainda continue com este esbranquiçado da poeira mais algum tempo.
De qualquer forma só no sábado pelas 15h é que começou a chegar a nebulosidade ao Algarve, ou seja, pouco mais do que 48 horas dela.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2010 às 18:14)

Hoje foi o melhor dia para se ver a poeira na atmosfera, onde não existiam nuvens. Tempo muito abafado, com a temperatura neste momento de 36,3 ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Ago 2010 às 19:38)

V.R.S.A.

Depois da max ser de 37.1Cº sigo com um bafo de 33.9ºC ...

Sem vento e do pioriu!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Ago 2010 às 20:13)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu encoberto com a aparição do sol por volta das 17 horas e a temperatura subiu para a máxima do dia.

Máxima: 35.0ºC
mínima: 24.2ºC
actual: 31.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Ago 2010 às 21:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,7 ºC (16h43)
Temperatura mínima = 24,7 ºC (06h34)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 32,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013

*Hoje mais um dia de intenso calor *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 37,9 ºC (dia 7); temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## TaviraMan (9 Ago 2010 às 23:43)

Por aqui tambem está calor agora. Estão 29ºC e vento quente de Noroeste. A máxima foi 37ºC atingidos durante a tarde no periodo mais nublado do dia (+- entre as 14 e as 16h), até chuviscou 
Nem mesmo quando vieram dias mais quentes e céu aberto cheguei a ter esta temperatura, e chega a estes valores com céu nublado...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2010 às 07:58)

Temos em perspectiva um dia verdadeiramente escaldante ... *26,7 ºC* de temperatura mínima dentro de Estremoz.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2010 às 12:20)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia bem quente por aqui.
Depois de uma noite com uma minima de 20,8ºC, sigo neste momento já com *38,4ºC*, 25% de humidade e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2010 às 12:21)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 31.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2010 às 13:24)

Estremoz: *38,1 ºC*


----------



## amando96 (10 Ago 2010 às 14:26)

Por aqui 40ºC e medidos como deve ser, antes tinha o termometro mal colocado.

Está insuportável


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2010 às 15:06)

V.R.S.A.

33.1ºC com vento fraco de SW ... Menos brasa que ontem!!

Céu sem nuvens e esbranquiçado!


----------



## Agreste (10 Ago 2010 às 15:11)

Espectacular temperatura em Aljezur no zénite do calor... 38,1ºC


----------



## homem do mar (10 Ago 2010 às 15:20)

agua bem quentinha no algarve ah e que bem sabe este caldinho deve estar na ordem dos 27 graus aqui na manta rota


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2010 às 15:24)

V.R.S.A.

Parece estar... mas para mim que trabalho, não digas isso homem do mar 

Pirraça - não obrigado 

33.6ºC e vento roda para S!


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2010 às 15:31)

Às 15h00:

Évora (Aeródromo) --- 39.8 ºC
Beja --- 39.2 ºC
Faro (Aeroporto) --- 31.2 ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2010 às 16:24)

V.R.S.A.

34.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2010 às 16:35)

Às 16h00:

Évora (Aeródromo) --- 40.4 ºC
Beja --- 39.5 ºC
Faro (Aeroporto) --- 31.6 ºC

Em Estremoz estavam 39,3 ºC às 16h20.

*EDIT (17h35):*
*(Temperaturas às 16h00)*
Amareleja – 42,2 ºC
Portel (Oriola) – 41,6 ºC
Castro Verde (N. Corvo) – 41,1 ºC
Mértola (Vale Formoso) – 40,8 ºC
Elvas – 40,6 ºC
Évora (Aeródromo) – 40,4 ºC
Alcoutim (Mart. Longo) – 40,1 ºC

Fonte: IM

Provavelmente o dia mais quente no Alentejo desde 30 de Julho de 2007, tendo em conta a área geográfica com temperatura acima dos 40 ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2010 às 16:58)

V.R.S.A.

35.2ºC , vento nulo!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Ago 2010 às 17:38)

V.R.S.A

Max 35.2ºC

Sigo com 33.2ºC


----------



## sielwolf (10 Ago 2010 às 18:12)

Em Portimão estão 38ºC. 
Calor insuportável!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2010 às 18:15)

sielwolf disse:


> Em Portimão estão 38ºC.
> Calor insuportável!



uau!, 38ºC em Portimão.


----------



## vitamos (10 Ago 2010 às 18:33)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> uau!, 38ºC em Portimão.



Mais ainda...

A EMA registava 39,2ºC ás 17h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Ago 2010 às 18:34)

vitamos disse:


> Mais ainda...
> 
> A EMA registava 39,2ºC ás 17h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2010 às 20:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo mas com poeira.

Máxima: 33.0ºC
mínima: 22.4ºC
actual: 31.0ºC

Impressionante, a máxima de hoje em Sagres de 37.3ºC


----------



## ecobcg (10 Ago 2010 às 20:26)

Por aqui continua ainda bem quente!!!
34,2ºC no Sitio das Fontes às 20h16! O vento continua fraquito de SW.

Está bom para estar na praia até de madrugada!


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Ago 2010 às 21:29)

O Tornado reporta imenso calor para a hora que é !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (10 Ago 2010 às 21:34)

Por aqui estão ainda 30.7 (Manta Rota)


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Ago 2010 às 21:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Provavelmente o dia mais quente no Alentejo desde 30 de Julho de 2007, tendo em conta a área geográfica com temperatura acima dos 40 ºC.



Sem dúvida um dia tórrido. Muita poeira na atmosfera e um bafo quente muito sufocante...
Neste momento registo ainda 34ºC... Quero fugir!!!!!!!!!!!! Já não suporto tanto calor


----------



## Gerofil (10 Ago 2010 às 21:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 39,3 ºC (16h20)
Temperatura mínima = 26,7 ºC (06h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 31,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016

*Hoje foi o dia mais quente por aqui nos últimos três anos; uma temperatura superior à de hoje só em 30 de Julho de 2007, quando aqui estiveram 39,8 ºC ...* 

*A visibilidade também foi significativamente reduzida ao longo de todo o dia, devido à presença de poeiras na atmosfera.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *39,3 ºC* (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## amando96 (10 Ago 2010 às 21:58)

Ainda vai em 30.3ºC


----------



## TaviraMan (10 Ago 2010 às 22:31)

Dia de grande calor, aliás nova máxima atingida por estes lados, 38ºC Fui à praia do barril e durante a tarde quando se olhava para terra, so se via a serra envolvida em poeiras. O por do sol foi esquesito de tanto fumo e poeira que havia no céu Já á muito tempo mesmo que não via nada assim!! Agora 30ºC.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2010 às 08:02)

Sensação refrescante... 17.9ºC de mínima!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Ago 2010 às 08:48)

Bom dia,

Bem, isto hoje começa ainda mais cedo! São 8h46 e já estão *31,7ºC *no Sitio das Fontes! Aqui em Lagoa também já está muito quente!
A humidade está nos 33% e o vento é fraco de NNE. A minima da noite foi de 22,8ºC.

Isto hoje promete um dia ainda mais quente!


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2010 às 10:51)

Neste momento, dia tórrido sigo com 35.0ºC.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2010 às 11:25)

Ja estive no Barranco do Velho antes das 10 da manha e a coisa andava pelos 31 - 32 mesmo no meio de todo aquele verde da serra. Agora aqui por cima de Tavira estamos bem perto dos 40. O som das cigarras é semelhante ao das vuvuzelas.


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Ago 2010 às 11:49)

Bom dia

Isto já começa a assustar Mas que inferno!! Já atingi a máxima de ontem, ou seja, 38ºC não imagino o que vai ser daqui mais umas horas Já nem me lembro á quanto tempo isto dura mas isto sim chamo de vaga de calor, comparado com Julho está a ser muito pior!


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2010 às 11:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste momento, dia tórrido sigo com 35.0ºC.



Se o vento roda para norte, então as temperaturas vão disparar no Algarve ... Por aqui o termómetro vai marcando já 35,4 ºC (um pouco menos que ontem por causa do vento que rodou para norte).


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2010 às 12:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Se o vento roda para norte, então as temperaturas vão disparar no Algarve ... Por aqui o termómetro vai marcando já 35,4 ºC (um pouco menos que ontem por causa do vento que rodou para norte).



Sem qualquer dúvida Gerofil. De facto, no Algarve só Faro tem vento de sudoeste e Sagres tem vento de Oeste, todo o resto do Algarve tem vento de nordeste e algumas estações já apresentam vento de norte. Neste momento, o vento sopra fraco de sudoeste e sigo com 35.3ºC, depois de ter chegado aos 36.1ºC, começou a descer embora muito lentamente.


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2010 às 13:48)

No litoral do Algarve durante a madrugada e manhã foi de componente norte/nordeste, agora à tarde deve rodar para sul/sudoeste e depois oeste, e ao fim da tarde volta norte/noroeste trazendo o bafo das 20h 

Nesta altura várias estações já estão com SO


----------



## cardu (11 Ago 2010 às 13:55)

calor calor calor..... quando é que esta vaga de calor termina?????


----------



## dpaes (11 Ago 2010 às 13:59)

Calor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## belem (11 Ago 2010 às 14:00)

Nestas alturas é que me lembro da falta que  fazem, umas estações em algumas zonas do barrocal.
Lá o SW não tem a mesma influência que no litoral.


----------



## amando96 (11 Ago 2010 às 14:07)

Por aqui 39.5  se não fosse a brisa ligeira...


----------



## ecobcg (11 Ago 2010 às 14:08)

Depois de registar a nova máxima deste ano do Sitio das Fontes às 11h59, com *39,4ºC* e quando o vento ainda estava de N, neste momento sigo com 36,8ºC, descida originada pela mudança do vento para SW.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (11 Ago 2010 às 14:14)

Deixo aqui duas fotos para mostrar a grande quantidade de poeira que hoje se vê... Claro que o calor continua insuportável


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Ago 2010 às 14:41)

Estamos no deserto.


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2010 às 14:57)

2km antes da area de serviço da A22 no sentido de Tavira-Faro facilmente se apanha 41 graus. Muito devido ao alcatrão mas o sufoco é geral. E claro, parece que estamos no sahel. A visibilidade é muito afectada pelo tecto de pó.


----------



## TaviraMan (11 Ago 2010 às 16:04)

Situação perigosa, como há muito não via. Neste momento 38ºC. Que se olhe para Norte ou para Sul, só se vê poeira, algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Norte, o vento está moderado com rajadas


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2010 às 16:09)

V.R.S.A.

35.8ºC , muita poeira, com vento de S e 49%hum!!



Não se aguenta...!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2010 às 16:46)

V.R.S.A.

37.4ºC ... á beira mar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Ago 2010 às 17:08)

Dados de Hoje:

MAX: 40.1ºC ás 11:56

MIN 27.8ºC 

Sigo com 38.2ºC á beira mar 

Max do ano!! hoje!


----------



## Agreste (11 Ago 2010 às 19:44)

Espreitando pelo Barranco do Velho antes das 10 da manhã já com o tecto de poeira.






À passagem por São Brás...






Sobre a tal estação do Centro de Ciência Viva em Tavira, o que posso dizer é isto. Está lá em cima o anemómetro do lado esquerdo de uma antena e o restante não se vê. Todo o quintal do antigo convento está vedado com um muro alto...






O Centro de Ciência Viva de Tavira está fechado em agosto e só passa sessões de cinema depois das 21:30, pelo que eu percebi...

De qualquer das formas a estação está colocada no terraço do antigo convento que é um edifício equivalente ao 2º andar ao lado da Igreja do Carmo. Fica num sítio alto e todos os edifícios em redor não passam do 1º andar.











No largo da Igreja do Carmo com tanta parede branca a temperatura era obviamente alta mesmo com uma ligeira aragem a correr...






A cidade perdida de Faro ao fim da tarde...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2010 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo com poeira e foi o dia mais quente do ano, quer pela máxima quer pela mínima.

Máxima: 36.2ºC
mínima: 25.4ºC
actual: 32.8ºC


----------



## ecobcg (11 Ago 2010 às 20:57)

Boas,

Dia escaldante por aqui! No sitio das Fontes registei a máxima de *39,9ºC *- nova máxima de 2010 e máxima absoluta registada pela minha estação desde a sua instalação, em Março de 2009.

Por agora o vento já esteve N, agora voltou a W, e a temp está a baixar, registando 29,8 no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2010 às 21:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,4 ºC (15h37)
Temperatura mínima = 25,6 ºC (07h01)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 29,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1016

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Ago 2010 às 00:05)

São 00:04 e por aqui permanecem 32.1º C na Manta Rota!!! a Nortada a aquecer isto tudo!!!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Ago 2010 às 00:08)

Eu hoje fui a Évora a as poiras até metiam impressão na linha de horizonte!!! não meto as fotos que ja ha muitas identicas...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Ago 2010 às 00:20)

Hoje seguia às 22h de Vilamoura para Faro pela EN125 e o termómetro do carro marcava 34 graus...tórrido...


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Ago 2010 às 01:03)

Fui agora à rua e cheira a queimado mas não há nada à vista! Neste momento 29ºC e vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2010 às 07:55)

Estremoz: temperatura mínima de *17,8 ºC* (07h12). 

Não digo notável mas sim *descida a pique da temperatura *de ontem para hoje: menos *19,6 ºC* que ontem à tarde ...


----------



## ecobcg (12 Ago 2010 às 09:08)

Bom dia,

Chegou a nortada, que esta noite já se fez sentir bem. Apesar disso, a minima no Sitio das Fontes foi de 25,2ºC às 00h06, sendo que à 01h06 a temperatura era de 29,7ºC!

Por agora registo 27,6ºC, com 25% de humidade e vento fraco de N.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2010 às 09:49)

Estremoz: o fluxo de noroeste está a trazer uma elevada concentração de partículas em suspensão na atmosfera, de tal modo que o céu vai ficando cada vez mais “enevoado” e reduz consideravelmente a luminosidade proveniente do sol … mantendo a temperatura relativamente baixa e o dia bastante fresco.
Olhando para norte e noroeste, o céu parece de tons castanhos, onde devia estar o azul. Mas não se deslumbra qualquer nuvem típica de fumo.

*EDIT (10h48): Tratou-se de uma "nuvem" de fumo que cruzou a região e que agora já está a sueste, levada pelo vento moderado que sopra de noroeste.*


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2010 às 12:31)

Boas, por aqui, está um calor que nem se pode. Maldito vento norte hoje tive a mínima ainda mais alta 25.9ºC e às 3 horas da manhã tinha 32ºC. Agora sigo com 34.1ºC e vim agora de Faro junto ao porto comercial de Faro o carro marcava 39.0ºC , depois na 125 desceu para os 38.0ºC e à entrada de Olhão começou a descer até aos 34.0ºC quando cheguei a casa.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Ago 2010 às 15:41)

V.R.S.A.

Sigo com 37.1ºC e sem vento e ceu esbranquiçado!!

Min de 25.4ºC


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (12 Ago 2010 às 15:47)

Olá amigos:

Jornadas de muito calor en Huelva...
Hoje a las 16:45 h (em espanha), tinemos 39ºc con NW.

Ayer en Gibraleón a 10 km ao Norte de Huelva, 42.3ºc de maxima.

Mais informaçao do estas feiras do calor: www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## fragoso6 (12 Ago 2010 às 15:48)

falei agora com o meu irmao que vive em gibraltar,disse que ontem a noite as 9horas da noite estavam 37 graus celcios.alguem tem uma teoria para este raro acontecimento?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Ago 2010 às 15:52)

fragoso6 disse:


> falei agora com o meu irmao que vive em gibraltar,disse que ontem a noite as 9horas da noite estavam 37 graus celcios.alguem tem uma teoria para este raro acontecimento?



Não é raro. É tudo devido ao posicionamento do Anticiclone... faz com que temp Africanas entrem na peninsula...


----------



## Agreste (12 Ago 2010 às 15:54)

fragoso6 disse:


> falei agora com o meu irmao que vive em gibraltar,disse que ontem a noite as 9horas da noite estavam 37 graus celcios.alguem tem uma teoria para este raro acontecimento?



Depende sempre do registo diário de temperaturas do local. Em Faro (e noutros locais do litoral do Algarve também) dá-se o caso de algumas vezes a temperatura máxima não corresponder ao zénite do dia mas sim após as 6 da tarde quando o vento roda para norte e arrasta todo o calor acumulado na planicie alentejana. Assim sendo essa temperatura mínima elevada pode ser apenas a temperatura máxima do dia que se atingiu à 21 horas locais.


----------



## fragoso6 (12 Ago 2010 às 15:57)

]ToRnAdO[;224255 disse:
			
		

> Não é raro. É tudo devido ao posicionamento do Anticiclone... faz com que temp Africanas entrem na peninsula...



obrigado,diz ate o vento era tao quente que queimava ,imagino...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Ago 2010 às 15:58)

fragoso6 disse:


> obrigado,diz ate o vento era tao quente que queimava ,imagino...



Aqui tem estado impossivel ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (12 Ago 2010 às 16:25)

v.r.s.a.

38.3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2010 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de muito calor e este sim o dia mais quente do ano e com vento de noroeste.

Máxima: 37.1ºC 
mínima: 25.9ºC 
actual: 32.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2010 às 22:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 31,9 ºC (14h22)
Temperatura mínima = 17,8 ºC (07h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1013

*Notável descida da temperatura de ontem para hoje. O dia ficou marcado pelo vento moderado de noroeste que arrastou várias nuvens de cinza que por aqui cruzaram, logo desde a manhã e até ao pôr do sol.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Ago 2010 às 22:16)

Neste momento, a mínima já foi pulverizada, tenho 25.3ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (12 Ago 2010 às 22:46)

Hoje mais um dia para torrar castanhas ao Sol. Mas a nortada foi constante o dia todo. Amanha chega novamente o levante mas fraquito...
Temos uma noite bem mais fresca. Agora com 24.9 na Manta Rota


----------



## TaviraMan (12 Ago 2010 às 23:06)

Boas

Aqui tambem a noite está fresca, diria até um pouco fria para quem já estava habituado a noites bem quentes, mas já não era sem tempo Estamos com 27ºC e vento fraco de Noroeste. Mesmo assim o dia ainda teve 36ºC de máxima. Céu em geral mais limpo que os dias anteriores.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Ago 2010 às 00:10)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ NW ]*

 *18.0ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (13 Ago 2010 às 14:43)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma noite mais fresquita, com uma minima de 18,9ºC, o dia continua quente, registando neste momento *34,6ºC*, com vento fraco a moderado de WSW.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (13 Ago 2010 às 19:16)

Voltei hoje ao Norte. Vento que não se aguenta e temperaturas de 20ºC. Já não estava habituado a isto,


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Ago 2010 às 20:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e descida abrupta da temperatura máxima, menos 11ºC em relação a ontem.

Máxima: 26.1ºC
mínima: 19.3ºC
actual: 23.7ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2010 às 23:40)

Alandroal: Temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 17 ºC e os 36 ºC, com 26 ºC por agora.

*Hoje já foi mais quente que ontem, pois o vento rodou para leste em grande parte do dia. E o céu voltou a ficar azul ...*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (14 Ago 2010 às 00:25)

Hoje um dia bem mais fresco que ontem. agora Estão 21.3 na Manta Rota!! Mas o ventinho começou agora a soprar de Este... Lá se foi a Nortada, desta vez veio so de passagem, cá esta o Levante outra vez!! nem deixa a agua do mar arrefecer!! hehehehe


----------



## TaviraMan (14 Ago 2010 às 12:08)

Bom dia

Por aqui, e por causa do rabo do levante, o dia está encoberto, com nuvens vindas de Sueste. Estão 28ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2010 às 18:16)

Última imagem de satélite SAT24


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Ago 2010 às 20:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu encoberto de manhã e pouco nublado à tarde, de salientar o regresso das noites tropicais.

Máxima: 29.1ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC
actual: 25.7ºC

Um facto impressionante desde de 24 de Julho até hoje Faro teve todas as noites tropicais.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2010 às 21:01)

Alandroal: mais um dia típico de Agosto, com muito calor; a temperatura oscilou entre os 20,5 ºC e os 35 ºC, estando agora 29 ºC.


----------



## Mamede (15 Ago 2010 às 12:26)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Depois de uma noite mais fresquita, com uma minima de 18,9ºC, o dia continua quente, registando neste momento *34,6ºC*, com vento fraco a moderado de WSW.



Boa tarde,
Estando a passar férias em ferragudo, hoje de manhã cerca das 10h50 no seguimento de um barulho estranho o chão da casa onde estou abriu uma racha de cerca de 1m50 por 20 cm. É uma casa antoga 25 anos. Pergunto há algum registo de actividade sismica por volta dessa hora que possa ter originado isto? Peço ao ecobcg porque me parece ser quem está mais próximo do local.
Muito agradecia a vossa ajuda!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Ago 2010 às 12:48)

Mamede disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Estando a passar férias em ferragudo, hoje de manhã cerca das 10h50 no seguimento de um barulho estranho o chão da casa onde estou abriu uma racha de cerca de 1m50 por 20 cm. É uma casa antoga 25 anos. Pergunto há algum registo de actividade sismica por volta dessa hora que possa ter originado isto? Peço ao ecobcg porque me parece ser quem está mais próximo do local.
> Muito agradecia a vossa ajuda!




Não houve nenhum registo de actividade sismica nessa zona nem nesse periodo horário...


----------



## meteo (15 Ago 2010 às 13:52)

Boa tarde!    hoje em portimao um dia fresquinho ate com algum vento. a agua do mar esta no ponto,talvez nos 24!nem é preciso mais.ontem em evora teve calor mas nada de especial.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2010 às 14:56)

Alandroal: Céu parcialmente *nublado* (3/8), algum vento e 34 ºC por agora.


----------



## Brunomc (15 Ago 2010 às 17:24)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ W ]*

 *33.0ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2010 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, céu pouco nublado temporiamente nublado.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 21.4ºC
actual: 26.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (15 Ago 2010 às 21:32)

Alandroal: dia quente, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 21 ºC e os 36,5 ºC, com 28 ºC neste momento; o vento foi uma constante ao longo da tarde e início da noite.


----------



## TaviraMan (15 Ago 2010 às 22:26)

Boa Noite

Por cá dia muito nublado e fresco de manha, de tarde céu limpo e calor, a máxima foi de 31ºC. Agora 24ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Ago 2010 às 08:46)

V.R.S.A.

Ceu geralmente nublado durante madrugada e agora manha e sem vento com a hum atingir os 94% durante a madrugada! Os carros estavam todos molhados (como aqui chamam - a cacimba  )

Min: 22.1

Actual: 23.0ºC com 90% de hum ...

Vamos lá ver se há festa para as bandas!!   Ainda que pouco provavel hoje!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Ago 2010 às 12:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado já é visível para a serra algarvia nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical.  Sigo com 25.8ºC. Esta noite já caiu bastante cacimba, quando saí do recinto do Festival do Marisco tinha o carro todo molhado cerca das 2 horas da manhã.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Ago 2010 às 12:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado já é visível para a serra algarvia nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical.  Sigo com 25.8ºC. Esta noite já caiu bastante cacimba, quando saí do recinto do Festival do Marisco tinha o carro todo molhado cerca das 2 horas da manhã.



Tambem andaste na cacimbada por ai 

Por aqui o ceu esta pouco nublado por nuvens altas, e estão 26.0ºC com vento fraco e refrescante de SE... 'ka' bem que sabe!!

A hum continua alta...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Ago 2010 às 13:29)

Hora de Almoço...
 tão 28.3 por a Manta Rota... Já se ve desenvolvimento Vertical Pela Serra... A ver vamos no que dá...


----------



## homem do mar (16 Ago 2010 às 14:32)

bem a agua da madeira devia tar 2 ou 3 graus a cima e a do Algarve normalmente é que teria a 22 ainda bem que trocaram soube mesmo bem esta agua quentinha


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Ago 2010 às 15:02)

homem do mar disse:


> bem a agua da madeira devia tar 2 ou 3 graus a cima e a do Algarve normalmente é que teria a 22 ainda bem que trocaram soube mesmo bem esta agua quentinha



Não se trocou nada... alias, é bem mais normal o Algarve atingir (principalmente no Golfo de Cadiz) temp entre 25 a 28ºC do que a Madeira...que rondará entre 22ºC a 24ºC ...(não querer dizer que não atinja) 

É que na Madeira, mal mete o pé dentro de agua é alto mar, longo uma bacia profunda enquanto o Algarve de uma maneira geral a bacia é pouco profunda e mais vulneravel a correntes quentes ( Mediterraneo, e propria corrente SW vinda da Madeira) 

Acho que falei bem...

Mas o topico mais adequado para este tipo de assuntos é no seguimento praias e temperatura da agua 

P.S. Até podemos criar um tópico Madeira VS Algarve em temperatura das águas (seria interessante)


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2010 às 15:03)

Alandroal: Tempo hoje mais fresco, com temperatura mínima de 18 ºC e actual de 33,5 ºC. Alguma nebulosidade de evolução, destacando-se já algumas nuvens de grande desenvolvimento vertical a leste (Espanha ... ).

*Já há alguma actividade convectiva no Baixo Alentejo. Já ontem tinham ocorrido algumas trovoadas dispersas nessa região.*


----------



## Gato Preto (16 Ago 2010 às 15:48)

Já troveja em VN São Bento. Estão 32ºC, céu bastante carregado e algum vento a puxar chuva.


----------



## amando96 (16 Ago 2010 às 15:55)

Agora 28.4ºC, máxima de 31.2.



(clicar para foto maior)

Foram para espanha...


----------



## Gato Preto (16 Ago 2010 às 16:01)

Não foram para Espanha, não! Estão aqui em cima de VN São Bento. 

Troveja, venta e não deve faltar muito para chuver


----------



## Gato Preto (16 Ago 2010 às 16:14)

Chuva "molha-parvos" neste momento.

Já não troveja.

Aparentemente não haverá grande festa


----------



## Gato Preto (16 Ago 2010 às 16:21)

Cheiro intenso a terra molhada, mas não é aqui que chove muito.

O sol já se aproxima.

A festa que não houve está a acabar.


----------



## frederico (16 Ago 2010 às 17:56)

O Golfo de Cádiz atinge temperaturas bem mais altas na temperatura da água do mar que a Madeira, especialmente entre Tavira e a foz do Guadalquivir.


----------



## Veterano (16 Ago 2010 às 18:46)

Temporariamente pelo Algarve, na praia da Falésia, reconheço que o mais surpreendente é mesmo a temperatura da água, a oscilar ente os 24º-26º.

  Quanto ao ambiente exterior, algum levante ontem (domingo) a arrastar nuvens, hoje tudo normal, céu quase limpo.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2010 às 19:05)

Alandroal com tarde distinta: Céu pouco nublado/limpo a oeste e céu muito nublado/desenvolvimento convectivo a leste:






SAT24.COM


----------



## homem do mar (16 Ago 2010 às 19:44)

]ToRnAdO[;224683 disse:
			
		

> Não se trocou nada... alias, é bem mais normal o Algarve atingir (principalmente no Golfo de Cadiz) temp entre 25 a 28ºC do que a Madeira...que rondará entre 22ºC a 24ºC ...(não querer dizer que não atinja)
> 
> É que na Madeira, mal mete o pé dentro de agua é alto mar, longo uma bacia profunda enquanto o Algarve de uma maneira geral a bacia é pouco profunda e mais vulneravel a correntes quentes ( Mediterraneo, e propria corrente SW vinda da Madeira)
> 
> ...



so nao falei no topico de prais porque raramente alguem comenta la o seguimento sul é mais frequentado e como se trata do Algarve e o Algarve pertence a região sul e achei adequado


----------



## Costa (16 Ago 2010 às 21:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal com tarde distinta: Céu pouco nublado/limpo a oeste e céu muito nublado/desenvolvimento convectivo a leste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressionante a nuvem de fumo no Norte. O Minho e Douro Litoral completamente cobertos


----------



## Gerofil (16 Ago 2010 às 22:52)

Alandroal: Temperatura hoje a oscilar entre os 18 ºC e os 33,5 ºC, com 25 ºC agora. O céu está parcialmente encoberto e fazem relâmpagos desde o cair da noite (a trovoada vai fazendo-se sentir mais a leste, sobre Espanha).


----------



## snowstorm (16 Ago 2010 às 22:55)

Do lado espanhol.... tanta descarga eléctrica e parece que choveu bem.


----------



## Gato Preto (16 Ago 2010 às 23:17)

Gato Preto disse:


> Cheiro intenso a terra molhada, mas não é aqui que chove muito.
> 
> O sol já se aproxima.
> 
> A festa que não houve está a acabar.



Afinal choveu bastante perto de Mertola, na Mina de São Domingos.
Fui lá por volta das 18h e haviam marcas evidentes da chuvada: largos charcos; alguma sujidade transportada para as estradas; areia da praia fluvial completamente molhada.

De resto, nada mais interessante a assinalar. A festa foi toda para Espanha.


----------



## amando96 (16 Ago 2010 às 23:27)

19.6ºC de momento já á algum tempo que não vejo nada abaixo dos 20.


----------



## Veterano (17 Ago 2010 às 09:42)

Céu encoberto pela Falésia, vento fraco, temperatura agradável.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2010 às 14:19)

Alandroal: Céu encoberto e 26,5 ºC; temperatura mínima de 20,5 ºC.

*EDIT*: Chuviscos a partir das 15h00 ...


----------



## Agreste (17 Ago 2010 às 16:37)

Começa a chover aqui a norte de Tavira e o céu está carregado de aguaceiros. O fim da tarde vai ser passado a chuva...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Ago 2010 às 17:06)

V.R.S.A.

Andam todas ao lado... a ver para fim da tarde se tenho uma alegria!!

Ceu nublado com nuvens altas e cumulunimbos a norte e a este, e a oete uma mancha negra !


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Ago 2010 às 17:38)

Bom... Então parece que vai ser hoje o grande dia de uma trovoada para alegrar a malta!!! hehehe

O sul de espanha ja esta todo aqui perto de nós a alerta laranja por causa das trovoadas e chuva. O ceu por aqui carrega e veem-se muitas de formação vertical. 
Tá Quase!!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Ago 2010 às 17:45)

Imagem de Satélite às 16h00:




CopyRight Eumetsat 2010


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Ago 2010 às 17:53)

Esta a ficar escurinho


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Ago 2010 às 18:03)

Esta a chegar...

Aspecto do ceu:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Ago 2010 às 18:25)

Já se ouvem...

Sem sol!! esta a chegar...


----------



## amando96 (17 Ago 2010 às 18:39)

26.8ºC, ás 6:30AM estavam 15.3ºC muito melhor que as temperaturas altíssimas que antes se faziam sentir...

Será que alguma dessas celulas chega cá a sba?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Ago 2010 às 18:47)

Isto já esta a cheirar mal, nada acontece no meio de tanta escuridão!


----------



## Eng. Geógrafo (17 Ago 2010 às 19:29)

oi pessoal

a reportar das Minas de S. Domingos, 19h20m:

Chuva e trovoada forte que já se prolonga à 1h30m, vinda dos lados de Espanha e dirigindo-se para o Algarve...
Caiu um raio a cerca de 100m daqui e vários um pouco mais longe.
Vi algumas nuvens rotativas. Foi um espectáculo à Alentejo profundo com os trovões a ribombar pelas planícies...

aliás

Domingo 15 Agosto: Chuva forte em almodovar e serra algarvia pelas 16h;
Segunda 16 de Agosto: Chuva forte e trovoada ligeira nas Minas de S.Domingos pelas 16h.

Foi mesmo bem escolhida os 3 dias de férias para ver eventos extremos...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Ago 2010 às 19:34)

O ceu tá assim escorinho!!!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## frederico (17 Ago 2010 às 19:40)

Aqui na Manta Rota já ouvi alguns trovões, bem fortes


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (17 Ago 2010 às 19:50)

Festa 

Ja mexe!!!


----------



## Agreste (17 Ago 2010 às 19:52)

Agora aqui por Faro está o céu bastante nublado sem chuva à vista mas os aguaceiros estão a entrar bem, vindos da serra de Huelva.


----------



## amando96 (17 Ago 2010 às 19:59)

Já se houvia trovoadaá pouco, praticamente constante.

Isto não é uma mammatus? tirei a foto á pouco.




22.3ºC

Parece que a trovoada está no fim...


----------



## Lightning (17 Ago 2010 às 20:15)

Boas pessoal,

Parabéns aos contemplados pela festa.  Recordo-vos que agora têm o meu detector à vossa disposição para ver os dados das descargas eléctricas em tempo real. Está disponível no meu site, na homepage, naqueles separadores iniciais.


----------



## Gato Preto (17 Ago 2010 às 20:34)

Eng. Geógrafo disse:


> oi pessoal
> 
> a reportar das Minas de S. Domingos, 19h20m:
> 
> ...



Bom tarde,

Estive também na Mina de São Domingos entre as 18h30 e as 19h. Deu muita chuva, algum granizo, vento com rajadas bem fortes e muitos raios.

Infelizmente apenas tinha comigo o telemóvel, que deu para tirar algumas fotos, mas ainda não tive oportunidade de as passar para o PC e ver se alguma se aproveita. Talvez mais logo consiga.

Pela estrada entre a Mina e VN São Bento apanhei muito vento, com a estrada cheia de ramos partidos, algos de tamanho apreciável, um deles atingiu em cheio o para-brisas do meu automóvel. Ainda estou para perceber como não partiu, pois o estrondo foi bem grande.

Vamos ver o que temos reservado para a noite agora com a máquina fotográfica já preparada.

Neste momento chove um pouco e estão 19,8ºC, "apenas" menos 12 que às 17h.


----------



## Stormm (17 Ago 2010 às 20:43)

Tanto escuro tanto escuro mas nao acontece nada ... 
Pelos vistos é mais a escuridão do que a animação ....


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Ago 2010 às 21:04)

Bahhh...
Nada de nada... so uns relampagos ao longe e... Morreu...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Ago 2010 às 22:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia com o céu encoberto/pouco nublado.

Máxima: 25.5ºC
mínima: 17.7ºC
actual: 21.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2010 às 00:12)

Descargas eléctricas entre as 15h00 e as 21h00:



Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2010


----------



## Gato Preto (18 Ago 2010 às 00:44)

Como prometido, aqui estão algumas imagens da tarde de ontem na Mina de São Domingos:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (18 Ago 2010 às 12:37)

Acabei de observar um _dust devil_ à porta de casa!!!
Levantou-se um remoinho com bastante poeira (ocorreu num terreno com pouca vegetação e bastante seco) e algum lixo à mistura!!! Deslocou-se algumas dezenas de metros e quando chegou ao alcatrão, deixou de se ver, embora o lixo que transportava se tenha elevado ainda mais um pouco. Fenómeno curioso e a que nunca tinha assistido!!!
Nota: Bastante calor (30ºC) e céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## Veterano (18 Ago 2010 às 17:56)

Pelos lados de Albufeira ontem à noite chegou a ameaçar, mas só cairam uns pingos.

  Alguma trovoada mais para o interior, hoje clareou, dia de sol e água quente.


----------



## frederico (18 Ago 2010 às 18:24)

Ontem em Cacela caiu um aguaceiro muito interessante, choveu mais de uma hora e ainda deu para ouvir uns cinco ou seis trovões. Mas não vi nem relâmpagos difusos nem raios. Nada como em Agosto de 2007, em que caíram perto de 40 mm e os raios destruíram algumas árvores entre Cacela e a aldeia de Santa Rita.


----------



## belem (18 Ago 2010 às 19:45)

frederico disse:


> Ontem em Cacela caiu um aguaceiro muito interessante, choveu mais de uma hora e ainda deu para ouvir uns cinco ou seis trovões. Mas não vi nem relâmpagos difusos nem raios. Nada como em Agosto de 2007, em que caíram perto de 40 mm e os raios destruíram algumas árvores entre Cacela e a aldeia de Santa Rita.



Eu lembro-me desse evento, estava na altura em Monchique, ironicamente com  calor e até com bom tempo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Ago 2010 às 20:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC
actual: 24.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (18 Ago 2010 às 22:00)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 30,3 ºC (17h03)
Temperatura mínima = 18,8 ºC (08h21) Culpa do nevoeiro matinal

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Ago 2010 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e o regresso das noites tropicais.

Máxima: 27.4ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC
actual: 25.4ºC


----------



## Redfish (20 Ago 2010 às 14:43)

O Calor está de volta
Por agora 34º e a aumentar ...


----------



## Skizzo (20 Ago 2010 às 15:15)

Alguém reparou que a estação de Alvalade voltou? Pena é que parece que tenham removido a de Coruche, o que á bastante mau visto ter sido a estação que registou a temp mais alta do ano.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Ago 2010 às 23:52)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 32.4ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC
actual: 25.1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Ago 2010 às 12:42)

Boas, por aqui, o dia está quente, com nebulosidade alta e com vento moderado de leste. Sigo com 32.1ºC.


----------



## Rainy (21 Ago 2010 às 17:17)

Vai haver levante no Algarve forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Ago 2010 às 13:48)

Boas, por aqui, vento de sudoeste fraco, céu limpo e sigo com 29.6ºC. Ontem à noite fui à Fatacil (Lagoa) e quando saí de lá às 00h40m estavam 23ºC e já bastante humidade em cima do carro e algum pó mas este ano já tinham regado o terreno para estacionar o carro, quando cheguei a Olhão às 4 horas da manhã estavam 23.4ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (23 Ago 2010 às 15:16)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu muito nublado *

 *vento fraco * *[ W ]*

 *27.0ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Ago 2010 às 20:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de calor e de céu limpo.

Máxima: 31.7ºC
mínima: 20.5ºC
actual: 27.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (24 Ago 2010 às 18:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 32,0 ºC (17h34)
Temperatura mínima = 17,9 ºC (07h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 31,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2010 às 21:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 27.4ºC
mínima: 18.0ºC
actual: 25.3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Ago 2010 às 23:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.
> 
> Máxima: 27.4ºC
> mínima: 18.0ºC
> actual: 25.3ºC



A máxima está neste momento, nos 27.8ºC, a temperatura tem vindo a subir com o vento fraco de noroeste, neste momento 27.6ºc, vem aí mais umas noites infernais.


----------



## Brunomc (24 Ago 2010 às 23:55)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ NW ]*

 *21.0ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2010 às 12:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia tórrido com 34.2ºC. Mais uma vez, o IM a meter água 31ºC de máxima  Algarve em alerta amarelo zero.. Enquanto a Aemet coloca 34ºC de máxima em Ayamonte muito mais perto da realidade do que os 31ºC e nem um alerta amarelo do nosso IM.


----------



## Brunomc (25 Ago 2010 às 14:52)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ NW ]*

 *34.5ºC*


----------



## Redfish (25 Ago 2010 às 15:38)

40º na zona da serra do Caldeirão


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Ago 2010 às 16:12)

V.R.S.A.

Ora está de volta o calor intenso... Actual: 35.6ºC  

25%hum , ceu limpo e vento em geral de SE fraco!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Ago 2010 às 20:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de muito calor e de céu limpo.

Máxima: 35.1ºC
mínima: 21.8ºC
actual: 28.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (25 Ago 2010 às 23:59)

Alandroal: tórrido dia de Verão, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 20 ºC e os 39 ºC.


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (26 Ago 2010 às 14:30)

Olá amigos:

En Huelva 38,3ºc de maxima hoje, a las 14:30 hora local,
agora baixo, os ventos maritimos ate 37ºc.

En a provincia, cerca de Guadiana e Chanza, froteira
con Algarve y Alenteixo 40º-41ºc.

Muito calor: www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo


----------



## Redfish (26 Ago 2010 às 16:13)

Mais um dia de calor intenso.

Já é o terceiro dia consecutivo com as temperaturas as chegarem aos 40º.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Ago 2010 às 17:55)

V.R.S.A.

35.4ºC  a descer... sem vento! Céu empoeirado outra vez!!! mas limpo!

Não se passa nada e vendo os modelos iremos continuar neste maldito tédio!! Até me dá comichões na mioleira!!! 

Já se formava um Vince na região da Madeira   só para animar a mal mas a porcaria do SAL não deixa!! Já basta o AA!!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (26 Ago 2010 às 18:37)

Mais um dia bom para Torrar... agora estão 33.2 na manta rota. como não ta de nortadas não deve voltar a subir hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2010 às 20:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, alguma poeira e calor.

Máxima: 34.0ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC
actual: 27.9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Ago 2010 às 21:30)

Por aqui 26ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## amando96 (26 Ago 2010 às 22:19)

De momento 28.5ºC, máxima de 38.9ºC.

Fui á praia, a água estava tão quente que nem serviu para refrescar


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

Alandroal: mais um dia quente, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 22 ºC e os 39,5 ºC, estando 25 ºC por agora. Muito vento desde o meio da tarde.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2010 às 15:18)

V.R.S.A.

Vento N fraco, ar seco, e 36.3ºC ... mais do mesmo!! ceu limpo e um pouco empoeirado!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2010 às 16:25)

Alandroal: 35 ºC por agora; significativa descida da temperatura relativamente a ontem.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2010 às 16:32)

V.R.S.A.

37.6ºC ...Por este andar chego aos 38 e tal...

Que torreira!! Vento fraco de N!! 

( Acho que neste momento sou a terra mais quente do país)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2010 às 17:25)

V.R.S.A.

E já passo os 38... 38.1Cº

Que Torra!!

Já a EMA de Castro Marim acompanha-me com 38ºC !!

*A terra mais quente do país neste momento segundo as EMA's!! *


----------



## amando96 (27 Ago 2010 às 17:27)

Aqui meço 40.9ºC  não posso afirmar com certeza que será mesmo essa a temperatura, mas lá que está um calor infernal está


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2010 às 17:29)

amando96 disse:


> Aqui meço 40.9ºC  não posso afirmar com certeza que será mesmo essa a temperatura, mas lá que está um calor infernal está



Pois em termos de amadoras não sei... em termos de EMA é a de Castro Marim!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2010 às 18:48)

V.R.S.A.

39.2ºC , parece ser a nova Max do ano até agora!!!

KA BAFO!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Ago 2010 às 18:56)

Malta do Sul:

Poeira a caminho


----------



## Huelva-Espanha (27 Ago 2010 às 20:25)

Ola amigos:

Hoje foi a dia muito quente en Huelva cidade con vento do Nw, 
y maxima de 40.5ºc.

En a provincia (concejo), de Huelva, ate 42ºc en Granado o Palma del Condado.

En o resto de Espanha Valencia, Alicante e Murcia alcançou 44,0ºc hoje,
un dia muito quente en Espanha.

www.MeteoHuelva.Blogspot.com

Ate logo amigos


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2010 às 21:04)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor a partir das 20 horas.

Máxima: 34.1ºC
mínima: 21.3ºC
actual: 33.7ºC

Vamos ver, se a máxima é esta ou ainda sofre alterações.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Ago 2010 às 22:51)

Alandroal: Por aqui (Alentejo Central) tivemos um dia mais fresco, com a temperatura a descer, variando entre os 19 ºC e os 35 ºC. Neste momento temos 26,5 ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Ago 2010 às 01:02)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ NW ]*

 *18.0ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2010 às 12:17)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e sigo com 32.2ºC. O IM prevê máxima de 32ºC para Faro, Faro tem 30ºC neste momento, mas o alerta amarelo devia estar em vigor. Quando uma pessoa que é de VRSA vê a previsão do IM sem nenhum aviso e vê os seus vizinhos de Ayamonte com aviso laranja será que o calor só fica em Espanha, não passa para este lado do rio. Ontem, essa zona atingiu os 39ºC e aviso amarelo, uma coisa que o IM tem que melhorar é o seu serviço de avisos porque não reflecte muitas vezes o que se passa e fazê-lo igual aos nossos amigos espanhóis.


----------



## Costa (28 Ago 2010 às 12:56)

Em Portugal a meteorologia resume-se às capitais de distrito. Pior são as rádios e as televisões, que na maioria das vezes limitam-se a fazer a leitura das previsões para Porto/Lisboa/Faro.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2010 às 19:01)

Alandroal: tarde muito quente, com o céu a ficar muito carregado a leste, com o aparecimento de muita nebulosidade ...  Vamos ver no que vai dar até ao cair da noite.
Entretanto, o céu mantém-se limpo para oeste.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2010 às 20:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 32.7ºC
mínima: 20.7ºC
actual: 31.8ºC

A máxima pode ainda não estar atingida.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Ago 2010 às 21:34)

Alandroal: mais um dia quente, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 17,5 ºC e os 37,5 ºC; 28,5 ºC por agora, com vento. Alguma nebulosidade ao final da tarde.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2010 às 00:21)

*Condições Actuais : *


 *céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ NW ]*

 *19.5ºC*


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2010 às 17:17)

*céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ -- ]*

 *38.5ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (29 Ago 2010 às 21:17)

Alandroal: mais um dia de calor, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os 21,5 ºC e os 39,5 ºC; por agora 30 ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2010 às 21:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.

Máxima: 31.5ºC
mínima: 20.4ºC
actual: 25.5ºC

23 noites tropicais neste mês até agora, já é um recorde desde 2002. O ano passado foi de 22, este ano já vai com mais uma. Em 2003 foi de 20 noites tropicais. Impressionante!!  De ano para ano tem vindo a subir as noites tropicais de forma gradual.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Ago 2010 às 23:38)

*céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ N/NW ]*

 *24.5ºC*


----------



## rcjla (30 Ago 2010 às 00:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e algum calor.
> 
> Máxima: 31.5ºC
> mínima: 20.4ºC
> ...



Aqui foram 7 até agora,este ano.

Já agora poderias-me dizer o ano com menos noites tropicais ?


----------



## Brunomc (30 Ago 2010 às 11:08)

*céu limpo *

 *vento fraco * *[ NE/E ]*

 *32.5ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2010 às 16:39)

V.R.S.A.

Depois de uma maxima de 31.7ºC sigo com 31.2ºC!!

O calor é infernal devido á hum... Já tive uma max de 75% agora sigo com 61% ...

Prefiro 35 secos do que isto!!   A malta até está mal disposta!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2010 às 17:53)

V.R.S.A.

Nova max de 32.8ºC ...

A hum esta a cair!!! Já vinha era chuvinha para refrescar!!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2010 às 17:58)

Estremoz: *37,4 ºC* às 16h51 !!!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Ago 2010 às 18:12)

37.3ºC de acordo com o IM e vento fraco


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Ago 2010 às 19:57)

]ToRnAdO[;226345 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Depois de uma maxima de 31.7ºC sigo com 31.2ºC!!
> 
> ...



Mesmo sentado uma pessoa é só suor. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 32.1ºC
mínima: 21.3ºC
actual: 28.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2010 às 22:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 37,4 ºC (16h51)
Temperatura mínima = *25,1 ºC* (02h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 30,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (30 Ago 2010 às 23:49)

V.R.S.A.

Como previsivel a noite segue quente com 28ºC e sem uma pinta de vento!!


----------



## Brunomc (31 Ago 2010 às 00:39)

*céu pouco nublado *

 *vento fraco * *[ SW ]*

 *23.5ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Ago 2010 às 11:32)

Bom dia !
O *Daniel Vilão* acaba de reportar de Espirito Santo, Mértola céu muito nublado, e uma temperatura rondando os 30ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Ago 2010 às 14:14)

O *Daniel Vilão *continua a reportar de Espirito Santo, Mértola.
Segue com cerca de 34ºC, vento moderado e céu muito nublado.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2010 às 14:53)

V.R.S.A.

Tempo abafadissimo, ceu com muitas nuvens altas e pouco vento de SE e 30.3ºC ...

Sem mais nada a relatar...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2010 às 14:55)

Alguém me sabe dizer qual foi a máxima de ontém em Tavira?


----------



## AnDré (31 Ago 2010 às 14:59)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer qual foi a máxima de ontém em Tavira?



Segundo a estação do centro de Ciência Viva de Tavira, a máxima foi de 33,8ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Ago 2010 às 15:07)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo a estação do centro de Ciência Viva de Tavira, a máxima foi de 33,8ºC.



Ok, Obrigado, é que uma amiga minha está lá de férias e disse-me que estavam a prever para ontém 40.ºC.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (31 Ago 2010 às 16:48)

V.R.S.A.

30.5ºC e nuvens altas!! tempo abafado!! 

A temp está estagnada já algum tempo, pouco mexe!


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2010 às 17:00)

33.6ºC e vento moderado. Tudo lá no interior norte com "festa" e nós nada!


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2010 às 19:54)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 36,3 ºC (15h20)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = *27,3 ºC* (06h10)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 29,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1006 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 39,3 ºC (dia 10); temp. mínima = 15,6 ºC (dia 2).


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2010 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 30.8ºC
mínima: 22.7ºC
actual: 25.9ºC

Fim do Verão climatológico amanhã começa o Outono.


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Ago 2010 às 21:22)

26.4ºC, Wunderground reporta trovoada e já se vêem relâmpagos a Este, para Espanha. :/


----------

